# Watchdog backup sump beeping-help!



## jayre (Feb 14, 2012)

It's about 3yrs old and the following light is on and is beeping:

*Terminals corroded or battery defective / Clean terminals or replace battery.*

However, I don't see any corrosion and the battery looks clean and in working order. I still see/hear a zap when disconnecting/connecting the battery.

Resetting didn't help and still beeping. Would I need a new battery already?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What have you done to check the condition of the battery?
Does it have caps on it that can be remove to check water level?
Have you checked it with a volt meter across the terminals?


----------



## jayre (Feb 14, 2012)

joecaption said:


> What have you done to check the condition of the battery?
> Does it have caps on it that can be remove to check water level?
> Have you checked it with a volt meter across the terminals?


I've cleaned the terminals anyway with a wire brush and also checked the water level. It's got a separate alarm for low water level so I'm assuming either the battery became too weak or something's wrong with the controller itself. Guess I have to get myself a volt meter.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

A volt meter will not tell you the condition of the battery. Just like a car battery, you need to test it under load.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ageed, but would let you know if the charger was working or not and would let him know if the battery even had an exceptable charge.
Load test would be better, but will it work on a dead battery?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

True, it will tell him about the charger.

If the battery is dead then it needs to be replaced anyways. You don't need to load test it. 

OP - if you get a volt meter, run the pump while you are measuring voltage. That will at least put it under somewhat of a load. It won't tell you about the capacity of the battery though.


----------



## rogersmith1 (Apr 4, 2016)

I replaced the battery and installed new battery and it charged it. After 2 days it started beeping again with same message. I am using maintenance free battery.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

At the pump's site:
Q: I just placed my new battery on the system and it is alarming that the battery is low.
A: Give a new battery approximately 24 hours to come to a full charge. If the battery light is still on after 24 hours please contact out service department for additional troubleshooting tips. They can be reached at 800-991-0466 option 3.

Might be time to call them?


----------

